# Concealed carry class



## basshawger (Mar 10, 2006)

I am getting ready to take a class and was wondering if any one else has taken one and see what you think!! Also, how many rounds must you shoot. I have heard anywhere from 100-500. Is it worth getting? I read that if you have it in your car it either has to be on your person in plain sight or in a locked glove box. For some reason a locked glove box defeats the purpose!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I took it a few years back at the New Albany Shooting Club. They let you use their weapons and you don't shoot 100's of rounds. They want you to try different guns and use the one your comfortable with and shoot a score to pass. Shooting in low light, no light, with flashlight, moving target to show how fast someone can get to you before you can draw and aim. They will go over the laws of carrying. I carry mine in my truck and it has to be in plain sight. But the law is looking to change on that. Good Class!


----------



## Silver Streak (Sep 1, 2006)

Check out this web site:
http://www.ohioccw.org/
They should have the latest changes to the concealed carry law - not law yet but comming 90 days after Taft's veto was over ridden. My class was very basic in the shooting, less than 50 rounds, can you hit the door on the broad side of the barn.


----------



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

basshawger said:


> I am getting ready to take a class and was wondering if any one else has taken one and see what you think!! Also, how many rounds must you shoot. I have heard anywhere from 100-500. Is it worth getting? I read that if you have it in your car it either has to be on your person in plain sight or in a locked glove box. For some reason a locked glove box defeats the purpose!


Where you taking it? I hope to be taking the class soon, time permitting!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told to take 200 rounds. They put us through some different senerios and then you had to put 6 rounds in a 8"x11" piece of paper with a target on it at 21 feet. You didnt even have to hit the target, just the paper. I think I only used 100 rounds and I let other guys shoot my gun. The way I look at it is anyone carrying should shoot every now and then anyway to stay sharp. If you do have extra rounds you'll use them someday. Not all the time on the range will be shooting time. There will be safety training and we had partners so one guy was shooting and one wasnt. Best thing to do is contact the place where you are taking the class and ask them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I took the course two years ago and it was excellent. A Police Officer from the City of Lorain presented the course over two days and did a fantastic job. He answered all questions and gave examples throughout the presentation. On day two we fired revolvers and semi-auto pistols in both single action and double action. The pistols and ammunition were supplied as part of the class fee. 
I plan on going to the Sheriffs department and getting the latest Concealed Carry information as soon as it is available.


----------

